# Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.



## Brandenburg (8. Mai 2013)

*Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*

Hallo, habe leider das Problem das die Software der Antec H2o 920 Wasserkühlung nicht vollständig dargestellt wird.
So das ich zb. keine Farben am Kühler verändern kann. Habe mehrmals die  Software installiert und deinstalliert jedoch ohne Erfolg. (Registry gesäubert)
Der untere Teil wird nur teilweise dargestellt. (siehe Ahnhang) Würde mich jetzt nicht weiter stören, jedoch kann ich so keine Einstellungen vornehmen.
Auch im Netz habe ich nichts dergleichen finden können. Echt nervig die Software...Weiß wer woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß Michael


----------



## R@ven (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*

Ist vielleicht die Anzeige in Windows vergrößert (z.B 125%), weil manche Programme haben damit Probleme und stellen dann den Inhalt nicht mehr richtig da.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre mit Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität, dort den Hacken bei "Skalierung bei hohem DPI Wert deaktivieren" zu setzen.


----------



## cryzen (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*

installiere mal netframework 4.5 neu oder wenn nicht reparieren , kumpel hatte das gleiche problem mal und das habe ich das ausprobiert und es hat geholfen , ist die per usb  am board angeschlossen ? 

( schon evga precision x offen damit man deine titan sieht hehe )


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*

Da gehörts rein 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Brandenburg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*



cryzen schrieb:


> installiere mal netframework 4.5 neu oder wenn nicht reparieren , kumpel hatte das gleiche problem mal und das habe ich das ausprobiert und es hat geholfen , ist die per usb  am board angeschlossen ?
> 
> ( schon evga precision x offen damit man deine titan sieht hehe )


Leider klappt auch das nicht. Ja, die Kühlung ist per usb am Board angeschlossen.


----------



## Brandenburg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*



R@ven schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht die Anzeige in Windows vergrößert (z.B 125%), weil manche Programme haben damit Probleme und stellen dann den Inhalt nicht mehr richtig da.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre mit Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Kompatibilität, dort den Hacken bei "Skalierung bei hohem DPI Wert deaktivieren" zu setzen.



Funktioniert leider auch nicht.


----------



## cryzen (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*



Brandenburg schrieb:


> Leider klappt auch das nicht. Ja, die Kühlung ist per usb am Board angeschlossen.


 
dann frame network installieren pc ausmachen usb port wechseln neu starten


----------



## Brandenburg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec H920 Software wird nur unvollständig dargestellt.*

Problem gelöst. Es lag am Desktop Design. Habe das Win7 Design aktiviert und jetzt stimmt auch die Anzeige wieder.
Danke allen für die Hilfe. 







hotfirefox schrieb:


> Da gehörts rein
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


Sorry, habe ich nicht nach geguckt. Dachte Wasserkühlung wäre richtig.


----------

